# no RFID lift pass pocket, what to do with it??



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Slush Puppie said:


> Are RFID lift passes less common in the US? I noticed most of the European brands all come with a pass pocket in the sleeve to make it easy to swipe the pass but the other brands I looked at (Burton/Analog) don't seem to.
> 
> Anyway the jacket I ordered (Analog Deploy) doesn't (afaik) so I wondering what I'm going to do with it and how awkward it's going to be to swipe.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem?


Huh? I don't get it. If you've got RFID, why do you need it on your sleeve? My jacket has a lift pass holder on the INSIDE lining. RFID scanners should be able to read your pass from 0.5 - 1 meter away. :dunno:


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Slush Puppie said:


> Are RFID lift passes less common in the US? I noticed most of the European brands all come with a pass pocket in the sleeve to make it easy to swipe the pass but the other brands I looked at (Burton/Analog) don't seem to.
> 
> Anyway the jacket I ordered (Analog Deploy) doesn't (afaik) so I wondering what I'm going to do with it and how awkward it's going to be to swipe.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem?


RFID getting more common now... the have them at Squaw and Alpine Meadows here in Tahoe... but you can put them anywhere in your jacket/pants and the sensor still picks it up (the sensor is very long) if you lean into it.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah in theory, just not sure about the range. I've had trouble swiping it before when i could just wave my arm at it. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a season local pass for CO last year and just had it around my neck the whole time. Only had problems when someone new would try to work the scanners.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Slush Puppie said:


> Yeah in theory, just not sure about the range. I've had trouble swiping it before when i could just wave my arm at it. I guess I'll find out soon enough.



make sure you don't have anything else in the pocket with the pass. Cell phone, credit card, keys etc. That can cause interference. One time I had a RFID lift ticket zip tied to my belt loop, I forgot I had an RFID season pass to another resort in my left hip pocket a few inches away. Gate wouldn't open no matter what I did. Liftie saw my ticket and screamed "Empty your pockets!!!" and out came the other pass and he glared at me!!! damn I felt dumb


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you ever actually have to pull your pass out at any of the Vail resorts?? Besides at A-basin?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Skinny Bam said:


> Do you ever actually have to pull your pass out at any of the Vail resorts?? Besides at A-basin?


Not the ones in CO anyway. The lifties still have handheld scanners tho. I always just pat the spot where my pass is as I'm going by and they wave the scanner at it.

My boots have laces. 

Just be glad your aren't as horsefucked as I am.



The humanity!


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Not the ones in CO anyway. The lifties still have handheld scanners tho. I always just pat the spot where my pass is as I'm going by and they wave the scanner at it.
> 
> My boots have laces.
> 
> ...


Oh ok so it really doesnt matter where you have it? I know on their website it says to carry it on your chest but this must be for the Tahoe resorts....


----------

